# hi all im new member and thats my loft :)



## altuwaijri_loft (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello 

How r u all ? 

I am a new member with you in this forum beautiful .. my name is abdul , I am from Kuwait .. 

i liked your ideas and designs for lofts 

u will see my loft design


----------



## altuwaijri_loft (Apr 19, 2008)

*hi all im new member and thats my loft  Part2*

my loft disign Part2


----------



## altuwaijri_loft (Apr 19, 2008)

*hi all im new member and thats my loft  Part3*

my loft disign part3


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW...What a nice loft! I can tell you put a lot of thought into it.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

sweet man looking good!! What kinda birds you gonna keep in their?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a nice spacious loft, I'm sure your birds will appreciate it.

FYI< I merged your different threads since they are all on the same subject and its nice to view all your pics together.

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## altuwaijri_loft (Apr 19, 2008)

thanx friends 

TheGame : thats 4 a racing pigeons


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Beautiful loft, you have lucky birds


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Fantastic looking loft. The birds will be sooooo happy when they get to see where they will live. Congrats on the loft, GOOD job.

George


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a great loft! I'm sure the birds will love it.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

You realy should get some safty glasses on that guy thats doing the grinding. 

Nice setup. I am a welder myself but went with wood to build my lofts. Steel here is just too expensive.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW! That loft is excellent! You won't have a problem with vermin or preditors getting in there. 

You did a stand up job!  

Welcome to the forum and showing us your loft.


----------



## altuwaijri_loft (Apr 19, 2008)

thanx all ..... now im in a new loft its a bigger than u see it ... i will show u my a new loft and my pigeons


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

WOW that is an amazing loft the only thing i see that is sort of out of place is the perches, they don't work well, they are more for parrots then pigeons, so i would frame a side of the loft and place perches there and remove the toy perches, other than that the loft is fit for a king! Job well done Abdul, looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Eagerly awaiting part4 in this series!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Eagerly awaiting part4 in this series!


Same here! very impressive.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Abdul you must be very busy? Still I can't wait for your next series of pictures!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Abdul ? Where have you gone? waiting to see that pigeon PALACE!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

BTW, we really would love some pictures of your racers when you receive them!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Abdul, you didn't run out of "OIL" or did you? m Well there's always the sun!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice loft Abdul. It is really spacious.


----------



## altuwaijri_loft (Apr 19, 2008)

*sorry*

*sorry 4 late friends really im so sorry ... im in the way now .. im busy now , doing another loft every day im change the disigen 4 the lofts  ... i'll show u the new one .. u will be crazy *


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Abdul, wonderful to hear from you again, so glad your back, can't wait for the pictures I'm so excited about your project and I would love to see those racing birds when you have them settled to your loft!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altuwaijri_loft said:


> *sorry 4 late friends really im so sorry ... im in the way now .. im busy now , doing another loft every day im change the disigen 4 the lofts  ... i'll show u the new one .. u will be crazy *


oh...I want to give you a big hug...can't wait to see it!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Welcome*

Thank you so much for sharing sir. I am very eager to see your end product! 

AND YOUR PIGEONS TOO!


----------



## altuwaijri_loft (Apr 19, 2008)

thats my finshing


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That turned out really nice! can't wait to see your birds in it!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just beautiful thanks for sharing!


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Good job ABdul


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I hope your birds can't read........or they might not trap, because the sign says "KEEP OUT"..............


----------



## altuwaijri_loft (Apr 19, 2008)

spirit wings , DEEJAY7950 , kaftar , Lovebirds 

thank u 4 comments


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

That sure was worth the wait, now pictures of those beautiful racers, I can hardly wait to see them !


----------



## honey97 (Dec 7, 2008)

Great Job Abdul--- hello all, new to the forum, have been looking around for loft ideas. Will be getting tumblers I think. Thanks to all for the plans and ideas.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome to PT Honey97

That's an awesome loft man...2 THUMBS up ....


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Im so jelous.


----------

